# Cleaning out a drum trap



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

If a bathtub is running slow due to debris in the drum trap what do you do? I guess you can't snake it out due to the configuration. I cut them out and replace w p trap but sometimes customer doesn't want that. Clean out lid doesn't usally come off either. Any other options? Anyone know the history of these vs ptrap and why they'd invent something as poor as this
Dave


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The theory is a drum trap has enough air in it that it will not siphon. They work.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just run a 1/4" cable thru it


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I plunge the tub. Most of the time it drains better but not great. Then explain to the customer the situation is and what the actual fix is


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to cut cap or cover off then replace with rubber 4inch fernco test cap after fishing cable thru ------ when lucky I could JUMP trap with 1/4 inch cable


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberdave101 said:


> ...I cut them out and replace w p trap but sometimes customer doesn't want that...


...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

PlumberDave
Try your shopvac to suck out the debris clogging up the drum trap, particularly on those embedded in the slab and without access to the cap.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm yet to see a drum trap have anything but water in it, the clog is always between the trap and the stack in the horizontal drain. 

I won't put a cable down a lead drum trap, that's gotta go


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I usually cut the lid off, cable the inlet and outlet and put a new lid, or a 3 1/2" cleanout plug. If it's lead piped vac'em out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sawzall works great at cleaning them...

In an unfinished basement ceiling for access I'll typically I'll offer it as the same price for cabling the line...


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

The worst ones are the drum traps that are installed high and the line runs over to the toilet into a lead flange between the 4" thick mud bed. If thats the case, pull the toilet and clean it backwards.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Try a kinetic water ram. Good for a laugh :laughing:

If the cap won't come off drill a hole in the base with one of those fat step drills and the. Either tap it and plug it or use a self tap plug or, and here's where things get a little McGyver, use a boat bilge plug.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Disregard all the voodoo remedies. Snake it out or replace it. Don't fill it full of chemicals and don't use some water propelled super plunger you could damage the home worse than just doing whatever demo is needed for replacement. If I can't get thru a drum trap I'll take a walk and refer my favorite service plumber.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

You _could_ just do this..........


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> You could just do this..........


Awesome


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Awesome


 
Go ahead, stick your 1/4'' cable in THAT!:laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> Go ahead, stick your 1/4'' cable in THAT!:laughing:


Hell no lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumb26 said:


> You _could_ just do this..........


That's the good shiot fer sure...:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I keep seeing everyone saying replace drum trap. With what trap would you replace with? Are you going to remodel a bathroom to add a vent if installing a p trap? The drum trap was installed for a reason, no vents. Please replace with a new drum trap and add necessary CO where you can.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I rod through them all the time. And sometimes p traps. Depends how sturdy I think they are. The general supervee instructional video shows how you can rod through a lav trap. That's how i got the idea I usually replace it with pvc first though. It's all about practice....and tape paper towels around the drum so you don't sling too much.


----------

